# Fly Rod Frenzy



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm not sure how many of the fly guys look at the rod building forum, so I thought I'd post my latest fly rod builds over here.

The first rod is a 2pc. 9' 8wt.
The second is a 4 pc. 8 1/2' 5wt.

I can't wait to try them out.


----------



## SPRTMEDGUY (Dec 13, 2005)

Beautiful work. What blanks were you using?


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

SPRTMEDGUY said:


> Beautiful work. What blanks were you using?


Thanks.

The blanks are Rainshadow IF865-4 and IF908-2 and Forecast Ti-Chrome Guides.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice work! Wish I knew how to build them. Sage gets all of my money. I do need to find a good 10wt rod for offshore fishing. Actually, I would prefere to build my own but I just do not have the time or tooling.


----------



## ztmleafar (Aug 6, 2006)

how much for a 5wt with fighting but on it


----------

